# PC Upgrade



## Taurus52 (Mar 8, 2013)

Finally finished my first custom build of my PC  Specs are:
Motherboard - Asus P9x79LE
I7 Quad core Intel 3820 processor
Video card - Asus HD7770
32 gb of quad channel memory
256 gb ssd
1 tb hdd

Lightroom absolutely screams on this setup!  Love it.  Zooms in to 1 to 1 instantly!


----------



## GBM (Mar 8, 2013)

Very exciting.... I have a 500 gb ssd Samsung sitting in the box waiting to install on my Lenovo e420 thinkpad. 
Can you give us an idea of the cost of your build and did you find any particular bargains at places we can duplicate ?
Did you use the ' Slickdeals' dot org  forum  for any of them?... a bunch of professional cheapskates....LOL
The items over the last few years I bought based on their (sometimes brutal) reviews...including this Lenovo and my 46 inch TV were great buys.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds great Lars, congratulations!


----------

